# Product photography pricing help please



## Hunterav (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi All

Recently a good friend of mine asked me to photograph some products for one of his websites. Right now he has a couple of dozen items and plan to add more every couple of months. So now the question is how do I charge him for the the job? Do I charge him for every usable shot or for a block of usable shots? Also how much?

Thanks


----------



## Christie Photo (Sep 20, 2008)

I charge by the view.  So, if there are 12 products, and I make one view of each, that's a total of twelve views.

No here's where it gets complicated....

I figure ANY shot I do in the studio is worth $250.  IF I get twelve shots ALL AT ONCE, and they are of ALL SIMILAR PRODUCTS, I'll do some serious discounting.  I want at LEAST $1200/day (that's cheap).  If all the products are similar and require no "re-lighting," only the first view is at $250.  If I'm just swapping out products and tweaking the lighting, then the additional views are around $125.  OR...  if I can get all twelve done in one day, then it's the day rate of $1200.  Seamless paper and other materials are billed in addition.

When working on location, I bill from "my door to my door."  Anything over six hours is a day, more than nine hours will have additional charges.

If I have a large amount of products, I prepare a quote for the job anticipating the amount of time and materials needed to complete the job.


----------



## Don Kondra (Sep 20, 2008)

Hunterav said:


> Hi All
> 
> Recently a good friend of mine asked me to photograph some products for one of his websites. Right now he has a couple of dozen items and plan to add more every couple of months. So now the question is how do I charge him for the the job? Do I charge him for every usable shot or for a block of usable shots? Also how much?
> 
> Thanks


 
You didn't say what your experience is and what equipment you already have?

Working for friends, well, there WILL be trouble if everything isn't clearly stated, price wise and expectation wise.

Even for a good friend I would charge at least as much as you make in your day job. 

Compare that price to what you value your free time at and adjust accordingly 

Cheers, Don


----------



## Hunterav (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I've been doing photography as a hobby now for close to 20 years. From playing with my dad's camera as a kid to having my own gear now, my current is a Nikon D300, I also have some studio gear (backdrops, lighting, flashes, reflectors). I've have done portraits and landscape photography for fun, also done the obligatory wedding photography for my sis and cousin.

As for my friend I've worked with him before, not photography, but he would always start out the same ask me if I can do something for him and if I agree send him a contract. This would be my first pro photography job if I can figure out how to itemize the pricing.


----------

